# D4 Engineer Cadets MNC Greenhithe 81 to 83



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bit of a long shot but we are trying to organise a get together and are missing quite a few - this was when cadets were mostly given the chop at the end of their time so unlikely any are still at sea but any info gratefully received, ones missing are:

Les Black - BP - jacked it in after phase II
Dave Cole - sea time with Everards, came from Sheffield
Simon Mackay - BP - Father was Master with Everards, came from Colchester
Chris Osborne - BP - came from Oxford, family in South Africa
Tim Roberts - Shell - came from Bournmouth
Adrian Sanders - Father owned John Sanders Marine in Margate (Now dissolved)


Thanks


----------



## Piecesofeight (Oct 10, 2008)

Website here in case you're not aware of it already https://greenhithe.org.uk/php/engine.php


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Piecesofeight said:


> Website here in case you're not aware of it already https://greenhithe.org.uk/php/engine.php


Thanks, thought that website had long vanished!! 
Must change my e-mail on it!!


----------



## Piecesofeight (Oct 10, 2008)

Helio hosting (free) crashed and burned some years ago.

HostMyBytes ran off with the money and dropping the hosting.

Last year I discovered https://alphavps.bg/virtual-services/openvz who are wonderful. Based in Bulgaria, inexpensive and reliable so now I have three sites running on a Low End Box with them.

Drop me a line https://greenhithe.org.uk/php/wip.php


----------

